# MBTI most likely to ... game



## MistyMidnight (Sep 17, 2012)

Just like in high school, I am creating a most likely to... thread. I want to have better pictures of each type in my head. So, here's the game: Pick a personality type, preferrably a type not mentioned too much by prior posters. You could pick your own type, or pick another type.

For the type that you chose, answer the question: _ _ _ _ is most likely to _________

Typism is allowed, so please don't feel offended by anything posted.

Here is an example:

ISTP is most likely to be laid-back
ENTP is most likely to be lazy

GO!!!!


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

*Typism is allowed, so please don't feel offended by anything posted.*

Classic Ne reality distortion, lmfao.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> *Typism is allowed, so please don't feel offended by anything posted.*
> 
> Classic Ne reality distortion, lmfao.


That makes perfect logical sense to me. Is it because of my Ne? :tongue:

Type most likely to write stuff that unintentionally offends people: ENTP
Type most likely to be a surfer dude: ESFP
Type most likely to ask the quiet person if they're OK: ESFJ
Type most likely to be that quiet person: INTJ


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

ENTP= spends time thinking going so many tangents, lazy
INTJ= crack pot theorist 
INTP= crack pot logic
ENTJ= thinks it knows it all, leadership bozo


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

The Nth Doctor said:


> That makes perfect logical sense to me. Is it because of my Ne? :tongue:


Perfect example:

"Yes hello, pardon my interruption. I understand you have rules, regulations and all these little meticulous ins and outs but truly I am here with good intentions, so this is how its gonna be".

I guess taking this risk is worth it sometimes.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@MistyMidnight your game could be MBTI vs Socionics, the irony is that the mbti caractures are more cartoony whilst socionics is more realistic.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@MistyMidnight
Look at the funny stereotypes socionics made up for all 16 personality socially, the are a nice beginning:

Intuitive Logical Introtim - Wikisocion


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

oh yeah plus you could add the romance nonsense in there too, xNTps are suppose to be children


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Types most likely to be the personality of a God. >>>> Ni-doms (INTJ, INFJ)


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Type most likely to be arrogant enough to claim God as their own type: INTJ


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Type most likely to be arrogant enough to claim God as their own type: INTJ


The type to most likely to be umadbro at an INxJ actually being the most likely to seem like an omnipotent director....

YOU GUESSED IT!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> The type to most likely to be umadbro at an INxJ actually being the most likely to seem like an omnipotent director....
> 
> YOU GUESSED IT!


I'm not mad! I agree with her. INTJ would make sense for an omnipotent being.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm not mad! I agree with her. INTJ would make sense for an omnipotent being.


I guess.

Well, actually, nobody guessed it like I claimed. An openly ambiguous post is hardly contestable. Are you under the impression that I implied ENTP?


----------



## MistyMidnight (Sep 17, 2012)

Most likely to be freespirited: ESFP
Most likely to be an emotional wreck: INFJ


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> Types most likely to be the personality of a God. >>>> Ni-doms (INTJ, INFJ)


Si-dom in nothingness: :happy: Nothingness is good - why would I ever want to change what is supposed to be?

Se-dom in nothingness:  This is totally awesome. I can feel it all around me! The void, it is good.

Ne-dom in nothingness: :bored: So bored.

Ni-dom in nothingness: :crazy: And this is how my physics is going to work!


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

Most likely to write poetry - INFP


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Type most likely to laugh and giggle alone.

INTP


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> I guess.
> 
> Well, actually, nobody guessed it like I claimed. An openly ambiguous post is hardly contestable. Are you under the impression that I implied ENTP?


You implied ENTP didn't you?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

The Nth Doctor said:


> Si-dom in nothingness: :happy: Nothingness is good - why would I ever want to change what is supposed to be?
> 
> Se-dom in nothingness:  This is totally awesome. I can feel it all around me! The void, it is good.
> 
> ...


Nice one :wink:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

extraverted delusion said:


> the type to most likely to be umadbro at an inxj actually being the most likely to seem like an omnipotent director....
> 
> You guessed it!


entp?


----------

